# Has anyone heard of the Saxtuba?



## matsoljare

Does anyone here know more about the Saxtuba? It was a unsuccesful brass instrument invented by Adolphe Sax before the much more popular (but still somewhat obscure) Saxhorn, and it was said to be the loudest brass instrument ever made, though i doubt it's louder than modern trumpets and trombones which did not exist at the time. Are there even any playable examples left, have they ever been recorded? What did those who tried it think?










This picture is often claimed to depict one of the first Saxhorns, but i suspect it's actually a Saxtuba, as there are no actual saxhorns that had that shape.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saxtuba


----------



## Manxfeeder

You'd think Harnoncourt or one of the HIPsters would have hunted it down and recorded it.


----------



## Ukko

Is the sound generated by a reed?


----------



## Art Rock

And most importantly... has anyone composed a concerto for it?


----------

